# RIP conductor Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (1923 - 2017)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rest in peace. We have at least two of his CD's in our collection: the two early Bruckner symphonies (0 and 00).


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

He was a composer too. I have this Desto LP of his English Horn Concerto that's really fun.

View attachment 92544


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Vey underrated: I have his Ravel Daphnis and Chloe and his Mother Goose.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

I've only heard his Bruckner 7th, but i did enjoy it. RIP


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh, no!

Now that I am firmly a Brucknerite, I had come to think of him as the most consistently _satisfying_ Bruckner conductor, at least to me. We have his work, thank God.

R.I.P., Maestro.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

:angel:









One of the greats.

http://www.startribune.com/stanislaw-skrowaczewski-minnesota-musical-giant-dead-at-93/414391273/#1

https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/music/stanislaw-skrowaczewski-who-led-minnesota-orchestra-for-19-years-dies-at-93/2017/02/21/83f3673a-f883-11e6-9845-576c69081518_story.html?utm_term=.8511735e5a6f


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

A _very_ underrated Conductor indeed, a sad loss.

R.I.P.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not a Bruckner fanatic, but Maestro S and Bruckner worked well together.

He was also the fabulous accompanying conductor for one of the finest of all Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 recordings, that of Artur Rubinstein.

Unforgettable!

RIP, maestro.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A true phenomenon, with a profound legacy.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Upon hearing the sad news about Maestro Skrowaczewski, I immediately began scouring my collection for an album and quickly discovered the unopened box set " 90th Birthday Collection"









which I quickly cut the shrink wrap from, opened, and spilled out a wonderfully full tray of discs (28 of them!), which I've been listening to ever since.

I actually started at the end, with Disc 28 which features the composer Skrowaczewski in three beautiful, darkly modern-sounding works: "Music at Night," Fantasie for Flute and Orchestra, and Symphony (2003) in Memory of Ken Dayton. This was all new music to my ears, and served as a wonderful personal memorial for this great conductor whose Beethoven and Bruckner interpretations I've been familiar with for years.

Indeed, rest in peace, my good Maestro. Perhaps for Shakespeare's Hamlet the rest was silence, but for Maestro Skrowaczewski that will not be so. He will forever be making music for listeners like me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vasks said:


> He was a composer too. I have this Desto LP of his English Horn Concerto that's really fun.
> 
> View attachment 92544


I performed that piece in orchestra this past fall! It was quite an interesting piece! Sudden moments of lurid Shostakovich in the mix of snazzy rhythms and then extreme dissonances.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> I've only heard his Bruckner 7th, but i did enjoy it. RIP


I do add + 1 to this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I must correct myself, found this one on the shelf:

​


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

manyene said:


> Vey underrated: I have his Ravel Daphnis and Chloe and his Mother Goose.


His Ravel cycle was highly praised back in the 80s when they got onto CD. I didn't know he was a composer.


----------

